# Dish 1000.2 installation confusion



## ImpliedConsent (Jan 5, 2008)

New here ... did a google for 'satellite TV forums' and this is on the top:

Quick question: I have Dish HD and it appears to be working just fine on my 722; however, I just can't get passed this nagging feeling something is missing. When I look at the dish itself, it's a DISH Pro Plus 1000.2 LNBF. So, I google it and look at the configuration on how it's "supposed" to be as per the installation .pdf

*Supposed to be*: 3 coax from the dish's 110/119/129

*What I have*: 2 coax from the dish (don't know what degrees or ports, afraid to take it apart), running about 20' to a splitter -- all still outside the house. I have a 722 dual receiver. Both TV's work, but ... man ... just a little confused.

It's just weird, aren't I supposed to be pulling in 110/119 and 129? ... or am I just a newb that its installed correctly?


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

Go to Menu 6 - 1 - 3 and post the results in line D, G, and H


----------



## ImpliedConsent (Jan 5, 2008)

ssmith10pn said:


> Go to Menu 6 - 1 - 3 and post the results in line D, G, and H


Thanks for the response ...

*D*: ViP722 DVR-HD, software L448

*G*: 119 (Green) 110 (Green) 129 (Red X)

*H*: Device: DPP 1K.2, 1K.2(1), 1K.2(2), 1K.2(3)

Also, since this is the first time I've seen this menu, *Line A*: Status: Error! Select "Details"

Details shows a bunch of signal loss on tuner 1 ... then lists the time/dates and how many signal losses. Just by the looks of this screen, something isn't right.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The "splitter" on the outside of the house seems wrong. Do you know where the cables are going to on each side of this splitter?

If I read correctly you have no other receivers. This would be an easy install of a SINGLE cable from the first port of the 1000.2 Dish's LNB to a small "separator" (looks like a splitter) behind the receiver. There could be a ground block in line or other ways of connecting one cable to one cable, but splitters?

The only other logical device would be a "diplexer" that would mix the signals of an outdoor UHF/VHF antenna (one cable to the dish, one cable to the antenna, one cable to your receiver. There would be a second "diplexer" behind the receiver to split the UHF/VHF off to the TV tuner part of your 722 (as well as your regular TV tuner, if wired that way).

The second coax from the dish seems to be left over from another type of install or intended for a second receiver.


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

Sounds like 129 is treed out or out of alignment.

You are missing a ton of HD channels.

Can you post a picture of the splitter?


----------



## FitzAusTex (Jan 30, 2007)

Are you receiving ESPN2, the Voom channels, Science HD, Discovery HD, TLC HD? These come from 129, and I'd suspect you're not receiving these if you have a red x through 129.


----------



## ImpliedConsent (Jan 5, 2008)

James Long said:


> The "splitter" on the outside of the house seems wrong. Do you know where the cables are going to on each side of this splitter?
> 
> If I read correctly you have no other receivers. This would be an easy install of a SINGLE cable from the first port of the 1000.2 Dish's LNB to a small "separator" (looks like a splitter) behind the receiver. There could be a ground block in line or other ways of connecting one cable to one cable, but splitters?
> 
> ...


Well, I can't post a picture until I get 5 posts on here ... so, to answer the questions:

_Please understand, I'm trying to learn here. I was fighting in Iraq when my wife ordered and had Dish installed_

I only have 1 receiver; however, I did ask to set it up so that in the future, I can install another receiver in a bedroom ... there is a new jack/cable in the other room (I wasn't there for the install). There is a ... umm ... diplexer behind the receiver, which I suspect is doing what you explained. Going to my basement TV.



FitzAusTex said:


> Are you receiving ESPN2, the Voom channels, Science HD, Discovery HD, TLC HD? These come from 129, and I'd suspect you're not receiving these if you have a red x through 129.


YES: ScienceHD, ESPN2, DiscoveryHD, TLCHD
No Idea: VOOM ... just because I don't know what it is.


----------



## ImpliedConsent (Jan 5, 2008)

ssmith10pn said:


> Sounds like 129 is treed out or out of alignment.
> 
> You are missing a ton of HD channels.
> 
> Can you post a picture of the splitter?


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

That's nothing but a ground trap. No splitter or Diplexer.


----------



## ImpliedConsent (Jan 5, 2008)

So, based on what I'm understanding, that there is some kind of problem with 129; however, I am receiving those HD channels ... or it's possible that I'm not receiving some of them. What I do know, is when I watch ScienceHD, or DiscoveryHD ... wow ... really looks great on my Sharp ... but in the back of my mind, I just feel like there's something missing.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Go to channel 9420, and see what channels you are getting. Start there and look at the higher channels.


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

Channels to check that are exclusive to 129:

TEST Channel 5711


```
Arts & Entertainment HD  	A&E  	9419  	27  	129°  	E*5  	AT100+HD  	   	(6*)(DD)
ESPN 2 HD 	ESPN2 	9425 	30 	129° 	E*5 	AT100+HD 	  	(6*)(DD)
NFL Network HD  (MPEG-4) 	NFL 	9426 	30 	129° 	E*5 	AT100+HD 	  	(6*) (DD)
Universal HD 	UNIHD 	9427 	27 	129° 	E*5 	AT100+HD 	  	(6*) (DD)
National Geographic Channel HD 	NTGEO 	9429 	30 	129° 	E*5 	AT100+HD 	  	(6*) (DD) (Requires AT250)
Starz HD 	STARZ 	9435 	30 	129° 	E*5 	AEP+HD 	S/E 	(6*) (DD)
Cinemax HD 	MAX 	9458 	27 	129° 	E*5 	AEP+HD 	Max 	(6) (DD)
Home & Garden TV HD 	HGTV 	9461 	30 	129° 	E*5 	AT100+HD 	HDPK 	(6*) (DD)
Food Network HD 	FOOD 	9462 	30 	129° 	E*5 	AT100+HD 	HDPK 	(6*) (DD)
Golf/Versus HD 	VS/GF 	9468 	19 	129° 	E*5 	AT250+HD 	  	(6*) (DD)
Music HD 	MHD 	9469 	19 	129° 	E*5 	AT100+HD 	  	Selected Voom Subs
VOOM Rave HD  (MPEG-2) 	RAVE 	9470 	23 	129° 	E*5 	AT100+HD 	  	(6) (DD)  VOOM Original
VOOM Equator HD  (MPEG-2) 	EQUTR 	9471 	23 	129° 	E*5 	AT100+HD 	  	(6) (DD)  VOOM Original
VOOM Gallery HD 	GLLRY 	9472 	22 	129° 	E*5 	AT100+HD 	  	(6) (DD)  VOOM Original
VOOM Treasure HD 	TRESR 	9473 	11 	129° 	E*5 	AT100+HD 	  	(6*) (DD) 
VOOM Animania HD  (MPEG-2) 	ANIMA 	9474 	23 	129° 	E*5 	AT100+HD 	  	(6) (DD)  VOOM Original
VOOM World Cinema HD 	WORLD 	9475 	11 	129° 	E*5 	AT100+HD 	  	(6*) (DD) 
VOOM Rush HD 	RUSH 	9476 	22 	129° 	E*5 	AT100+HD 	  	(6) (DD)  VOOM Original
VOOM World Sport HD 	WSPOR 	9477 	11 	129° 	E*5 	AT100+HD 	  	(6*) (DD)
VOOM Ultra HD 	ULTRA 	9478 	22 	129° 	E*5 	AT100+HD 	  	(6) (DD)  VOOM Original
VOOM Kung Fu HD 	KNGFU 	9479 	22 	129° 	E*5 	AT100+HD 	  	(6) (DD)  VOOM Original
VOOM Film Fest HD  (MPEG-2) 	FILMF 	9480 	23 	129° 	E*5 	AT100+HD 	  	(6) (DD)  VOOM Original
VOOM Monster HD  (MPEG-2) 	MNSTR 	9481 	23 	129° 	E*5 	AT100+HD 	  	(6) (DD)  VOOM Original
VOOM HD News 	HDNWS 	9482 	22 	129° 	E*5 	AT100+HD 	  	(6) (DD)  VOOM Original
VOOM Game Play HD 	GAMEP 	9485 	22 	129° 	E*5 	AT100+HD 	  	(6*) (DD)
VOOM Family HD 	FAMLY 	9486 	23 	129° 	E*5 	AT100+HD 	  	(6*) (DD)
Discovery HD (not Discovery HD Theater 9421) 	DISC 	9487 	19 	129° 	E*5 	AT100+HD 	  	(6*) (DD)
The Learning Channel HD 	TLC 	9488 	19 	129° 	E*5 	AT100+HD 	  	(6*) (DD)
Animal Planet HD 	ANIML 	9489 	19 	129° 	E*5 	AT200+HD 	  	(6*) (DD)
The Science Channel HD 	SCIEN 	9490 	19 	129° 	E*5 	AT250+HD 	  	(6*) (DD)
The History Channel HD 	HIST 	9491 	27 	129° 	E*5 	AT100+HD 	  	(6*) (DD) 
Turner Broadcasting System HD 	TBS 	542
```


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

ImpliedConsent said:


> I only have 1 receiver; however, I did ask to set it up so that in the future, I can install another receiver in a bedroom ... there is a new jack/cable in the other room (I wasn't there for the install). There is a ... umm ... diplexer behind the receiver, which I suspect is doing what you explained.


We're making progress!

Yes, that is a ground block. Two wires from the dish to the block, one wire to your 722 (via the separator to the two inputs). The other wire to the bedroom (not connected to anything).

It sounds like you are getting SOME of the channels from 129° ... so it isn't a total failure. Personally I don't trust the system diagnostics screen. I trust the check switch screen. There have been versions of software where that diagnostic screen has not only been wrong, but has confused the other settings.

If you are actually missing channels then I suggest that you unplug the receiver for 20 to 30 seconds, plug it back in, then go to menu-6-1-1 and run a check switch.

BTW: Thank you for your service to the country! My dad was 28 years Air Force and my brother also served.


----------



## ImpliedConsent (Jan 5, 2008)

Well, I guess I'm just paranoid. I went through the list *ssmith10pn* provided and I get every channel.

Thank ya'll for the quick responses. As I read my posts, I'd laugh at me too. Just looks so much like a "blonde" moment.


----------



## kklier (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm not expert, but I just had a 322 and a 722 installed in my house this weekend. This is basically the setup


----------



## kklier (Dec 19, 2007)

kklier said:


> I'm not expert, but I just had a 322 and a 722 installed in my house this weekend. This is basically the setup


and for my 6th post

http://www.solidsignal.tv/dishnetwork/DISH_Pro-DISH_Pro_Plus_Diagrams/DistributionExample10.pdf


----------

